# Winter grazing



## robbochopo (Apr 1, 2018)

What is the best thing to plant for winter grazing?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Where do you live?


----------



## Flyingfurr (Jun 1, 2018)

I’d like to know also. I’m in the Sandhills of NC. They plant rye for the horses here. What about wheat? Those may be my only choices. Wheat or rye?


----------

